# Nano or Monsoon Grey?



## jackparsons1994 (Mar 3, 2017)

Finally decided on leasing a mk3 Coupe. Been to the garage today and can't decide on either of the greys! Nano or Monsoon Grey? Leaning towards the safer bet of Monsoon grey myself but just wondering people's preferences  I would take the Nano on an RS model any day as it looks stunning with the red brake callipers but mine is a sport


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Monsoon gets my vote 8) I would prefer Daytona if it was possible


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry Nano all day long...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Can't help thinking Monsoon Grey would look better on a BMW for some reason...
Both nice colours though.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Nano for me... ermmm oh mine is nano so I would say that :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Here you go jack this is nano.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking at Reastys I would definitely go Nano, it looks great


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm biased 



Nano grey is a colour that has to be seen to appreciate as it changes a lot in different light.
I have yet to see a photograph that truly shows Nano in all its glory.



Hard to believe this is the same car!


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Consider Floret Silver, is more traditional but very very elegance and at sunset has beautiful color of the Sky that reflect...


----------



## jackparsons1994 (Mar 3, 2017)

So damn hard to decide! I saw the Nano one outside a dealership today and it looked amazing. It really brings out the lines and definition of the car. I can't help but think it won't look at great one the sport though due to this. Doesn't help that I'm probably the most indecisive person on the planet! :O


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't really see the point of threads like this. Just go round a few dealers and have a look and make your own mind up. 
Are you really going to order a car on the basis of what some strangers on here say?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## jackparsons1994 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nope, I'm going for monsoon grey. Just wanting to know what others have got


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Look at this:
https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/audi-tt-c ... and-prices


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Love nano and love Daytona. Find monsoon a bit too light and boring


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Can't really see the point of threads like this. Just go round a few dealers and have a look and make your own mind up.
> Are you really going to order a car on the basis of what some strangers on here say?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


+1.

If everyone on here said 'pink' would you buy it?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Surely there's nothing wrong in asking for opinions and photos? The best way is obviously to go and see the colours in person, of course.


----------

